# Infinia Holistic



## Branko (Feb 11, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone has tried Infinia and what your thoughts are on feeding to a 11 month old pup.


Infinia Holistic Dog Food - PRODUCTS

Infinia Dog Food | Review and Rating

Inifina Bison & Potatoes
*Ingredients
*Bison, lamb meal (a natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin), ocean fish meal* (a natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin), potatoes, egg product, peas, sweet potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, natural flavor, potato fiber, salmon oil (a source of DHA), salt, methionine, choline chloride, taurine, dried chicory root, natural mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and a source of vitamin E), glucosamine hydrochloride, yucca schidigera extract, kelp, carrots, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flakes, L-carnitine, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid), Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus plantarum, Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, chondroitin sulfate, minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite).


----------



## DebGem (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm feeding Infinia, the salmon, turkey and bison and switching it around [I actually use the turkey at night cos of the tryptophan properties for potential help with sleep, haven't actually noticed help yet but it makes me think it does  ]

I love Infinia! I have tried Blue Buffalo and it's ok, but not as palatable to the pups ( I have 3 nearly 6 months old now, and 2 adults 2yrs old) ... I've switched off to Nautrally Balanced, tried the Blue Buffalo, and gone back to others that are grained... each have caused the soft or diarhea poo's again, and they balk... Infinia resets their system immediately and they're happy, eat less and stay content. And they're thriving. 

At 5.5 months, I've got two males at 64 and 61 lbs and my runt female at 51 lbs. So I like it. For all I can tell, it's good stuff... and more economical than Blue Buffalo who by wt comparison per bag is far more expensive (their bags are 11 lbs instead of 15, 24 instead of 30 etc...)


----------

